# Children's Books That Never Made It...



## Ferenczy

1. You Are Different and That's Bad 

2. The Boy Who Died From Eating All His Vegetables 

3. Dad's New Wife Bruce 

4. Fun Four-letter Words to Know and Share 

5. Hammers, Screwdrivers and Scissors: An I-Can-Do-It Book 

6. The Kids' Guide to Hitchhiking 

7. Kathy Was So Bad Her Mom Stopped Loving Her 

8. Curious George and the Rotweilers 

9. All Cats Go to Hell 

10. The Little Sissy Who Snitched 

11. Some Kittens Can Fly. 

12. That's it, I'm Putting You Up for Adoption 

13. Grandpa Gets a Casket 

14. The Magic World Inside the Abandoned Refrigerator 

15. Garfield Gets Feline Leukemia 

16. The Pop-Up Book of Human Anatomy 

17. Strangers Have the Best Candy 

18. Whining, Kicking and Crying to Get Your Way 

19. You Were an Accident 

20. Things Rich Kids Have, But You Never Will 

21. Pop! Goes The Hamster...And Other Great Microwave Games 

22. The Man in the Moon Is Actually Satan 

23. Where Would You Like to Be Buried? 

24. Used Toilet Paper and Your Babysitter 

24. Why Can't Mr. Fork and Ms. Electrical Outlet Be Friends? 

25. Daddy Drinks Because You Cry


----------



## hdtvfan0001

All I can say is...

:rolling: :rolling: :rolling:


----------



## WERA689

:imwith:


----------



## dave29

*25. Daddy Drinks Because You Cry
*

whats wrong with that?


----------



## Draconis

Ferenczy said:


> 21. Pop! Goes The Hamster...And Other Great Microwave Games


!rolling

Except we did that with mealworms when I was a kid.

&#8230; never did understand why mom was so ticked and why she spent a few hours cleaning the microwave.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

WERA689 said:


> :imwith:


Yeah.............like you didn't laugh.......:lol:


----------



## zman977

Ferenczy said:


> 3. Dad's New Wife Bruce


They forgot Mommy's new husband Betty.


----------



## smiddy

!rolling


----------



## Richard King

> 19. You Were an Accident


My former next door neighbors gave their kid the nickname "Booboo". Gee, I wonder why.


----------



## smiddy

Richard King said:


> My former next door neighbors gave their kid the nickname "Booboo". Gee, I wonder why.


!rolling While I find that hilarious, man that is just wrong!


----------



## TSR

Bump, definitely.


----------



## Jimmy 440

Oh man thanks for making my day that was good.


----------

